# MAP pricing on all aw products



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

M.A.P. pricing means minimum advertised price this is what all autoworld distributors have to agree to now in order to sell aw product. ( i do have the map policies in hand so im not just babling about the price increases ) if aw puts there price on there website at a certain number thats what all people selling need to be at this is why the prices have gone sky high on ebay and everywhere else. since there was a shake up in the company they have increased there prices twice, making it really hard for anyone to sell there product. i thought this was needed to explain a bit of why you are seeing prices up there on there product. i am not defending them believe me it hits hard in my pocket just like everyone else.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

hmm

make he customer pay for the missing money he never knew was missing till it was too late

interesting

so now sales will drop as folks will not buy or buy as much thus reducing his overall income.

I am not sure why folks do not understand simple business concepts??


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for sharing this information, wheelz63. Meanwhile, AW emails people with what I consider to be inventory reduction sales on prior releases. Do distributors get notified in advance about such sales so that they can participate as well? For me, that's the only time to buy with prices on current releases where they're at.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

TK Solver said:


> Thanks for sharing this information, wheelz63. Meanwhile, AW emails people with what I consider to be inventory reduction sales on prior releases. Do distributors get notified in advance about such sales so that they can participate as well? For me, that's the only time to buy with prices on current releases where they're at.


the only way distributors get notice on those kind of sales are if they are in the system for emails, otherwise you kinda find them in aw website like the rest of us. no sales to distibutors like there used to be, they want the business all for there selves. not that i cant blame them but they should take care of the people who have worked so hard to get aw's name out there.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Auto World drops the price on old items lower than they sold the stuff to the dealers in the first place......do the dealers get a kick back on their remaining inventory when this happens.....I doubt it.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

RjAFX said:


> Auto World drops the price on old items lower than they sold the stuff to the dealers in the first place......do the dealers get a kick back on their remaining inventory when this happens.....I doubt it.


that would be a negative on that question.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

wheelz63 said:


> that would be a negative on that question.


More of a statement than a question.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Sounds like AW is making it difficult to be a dealer!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Sounds like AW is making it difficult to be a dealer!


Question; does AW "STILL" have the minimum 1st order for a dealer want-2-be... @ $125,000... & MUST SELL $85,000+ (both figures are for wholesaling prices) per year. to "Keep" their "Dealer Status" ???  :drunk:

I maybe LOW on these figures, I inquired about being a "Dealer" about...
4-ish years ago...

it's a shame on their list prices... you can buy an AFX/Tomy, & even TWO
"Carrara-go" cars for the same $$ . add a couple bucks, and you get a 1/32
car new (some brands anyways, Scalextrix , Carrara, & Ninco)...
I LOVE AW's; "Silver-Screen Line", but can only afford the "Main" cars now

Bubba (The Feeling The Economy..) 123 :wave:

PS: I've noticed Some Dealers are NOT carrying the new releases anymore
(Buds HO is 1)???


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

hmmm..is this right??someone who worked there..stole 100's of thousands before being caught...then they find out they have to re-coup money by raising prices..re-thinking their relationships with dealers..and now start sticking it to their dealers by lowering dealer profit margine and /with intention to be sole distributor of product by continued price increases of an inferior product.oh yes and i forgot..closing store in indiana ..not sure this sales format will bode well for them.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

That's not all they changed. I have had problems with new 4gears on occasioin and they were quick to remedy them ... in the past. (I am talking about QC with the rear gear rivets). They used to replace the chassis, but not any more. This time, I let them know, and all I got back in email was, sorry, we have no fix for it.


I know there are ways to replace the rivet, but this is on a brand new, out of the box chassis. It would be better for them to just send a bag-o-parts and say some assembly required.


Guess I wont be buying any more 4gears from them.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*No good deed goes unpunished*

Uhhhh....

This is not the first time AW has hamstringed their distributors. It's been a while, but the old timers may remember when AW elected to sell direct. 2008 -ish ... wasnt it? Undercutting your sales hierarchy does not inspire confidence in your dealers or trust in your customer base..

Best bet is to just hang loose and wait for AW to start trading for cents on the dollar again; as it did some years back. Remember guys? You couldnt give the stuff away.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

slotking said:


> hmm
> so now sales will drop as folks will not buy or buy as much thus reducing his overall income.
> 
> I am not sure why folks do not understand simple business concepts??


Exactly! Sell more at a lower price for more profit. Raise the price too much and people stop buying.

The Chinese understand this. They sell things so cheap that when they break you just throw them out and buy another. Sales go up do to low cost. Hardly anybody thinks about the quality, just buy another.

How long before the death of AW slots?


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

vansmack2 said:


> How long before the death of AW slots?


I stopped buying AW @ the time they began making / selling them


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

They are trying to price themselves out of business


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Being a slot car collector has always been more expensive, than say...diecast. I do not mind paying for quality and something that I really like. There comes a point where you have to step back. With some Racemaster cars approaching $40 and AW pushing $30, it will have to be something pretty special for me to buy it. When they pass that $20 price range, it spreads my slot dollars pretty thin...and that really sucks!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

even tomy or racemasters are not producing great chassis anymore i hear alot about the new can motor not being all that it used to be, the bodies are nice but there getting cheap on the chassis now and thats not good either. somethings got to give for both manufacturers thats for sure and soon.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

hefer said:


> Being a slot car collector has always been more expensive, than say...diecast. I do not mind paying for quality and something that I really like. There comes a point where you have to step back. With some Racemaster cars approaching $40 and AW pushing $30, it will have to be something pretty special for me to buy it. When they pass that $20 price range, it spreds my slot dollars pretty thin...and that really sucks!


$20 is about my max price point for slot cars, new or used. Any more and i start thinking about switching to 1:24 and 1:32 and all the old unmade car models i still have that i need an excuse to make.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

I will always pay good money for vintage, real TOMY OR AURORA slots. They have quality, and have stood the test of time. Most of all, they are fun. Some of the AW is neat, some of it is absolutely idiotic. Very little of it is worth more than $20 a shot in my opinion.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

AFXRICK said:


> I will always pay good money for vintage, real TOMY OR AURORA slots. They have quality, and have stood the test of time. Most of all, they are fun. Some of the AW is neat, some of it is absolutely idiotic. Very little of it is worth more than $20 a shot in my opinion.


This.
I'm sticking with my ORIGINAL T-JETS !!!. Right now, on the bay I've been loading up on 'em for @ $20-$25 each !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*dwindling market*



wheelz63 said:


> even tomy or racemasters are not producing great chassis anymore i hear alot about the new can motor not being all that it used to be, the bodies are nice but there getting cheap on the chassis now and thats not good either. somethings got to give for both manufacturers thats for sure and soon.



sadly, many of us that have interest are reaching ages whne we will no longer be here or interested in slot cars.
witness the passing of Slotech's owner recently.

no other generation has any interest and so, at least HO, slot cars will go by the wayside similar to vinyl record albums.

and, when many of us have passed, the remaining HO slot cars will be very cheap for the remaining few.

alas, tis so


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

alpink said:


> sadly, many of us that have interest are reaching ages whne we will no longer be here or interested in slot cars.
> witness the passing of Slotech's owner recently.
> 
> no other generation has any interest and so, at least HO, slot cars will go by the wayside similar to vinyl record albums.
> ...




Agreed Al, it's a cold, hard reality. :freak:

In retrospect it actually sez a lot about the die hard nature of slotters. Their vigilant commitment has kept the spirit alive, long after the demise of the great golden age. :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

... Rm


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

alpink said:


> when many of us have passed, the remaining HO slot cars will be very cheap for the remaining few.



So I need to live to 100 so that I can get a large number of them on the cheap!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

My Son, GrandSons and my GrandDaughter Natalie get them all. I don't think they will hit the market for years to come.


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Remember when toy and model trains were THE big deal? Slot cars displaced trains for a while, but the trains came back, big time! The problem is that we were ALL a LOT younger then. Trains are in the same slump as slot cars today. Prices too high in a weak economy and young folks who don't give a damn about the hobbies we love.

I've been out of touch for almost a year, but I heard at a recent HO race that Auto World was already hurting financially and then someone in the company embezzled a bunch of money from them. Don't know if that's true, but might explain some things.

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

it is true as far as the 


> someone in the company embezzled a bunch of money from them


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> sadly, many of us that have interest are reaching ages whne we will no longer be here or interested in slot cars.
> witness the passing of Slotech's owner recently.
> 
> no other generation has any interest and so, at least HO, slot cars will go by the wayside similar to vinyl record albums.
> ...


Yes, we have Sadly,.. Lost a few Slotters this year already .. 
Bubba 123  wave


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hefer said:


> Being a slot car collector has always been more expensive, than say...diecast. I do not mind paying for quality and something that I really like. There comes a point where you have to step back. With some Racemaster cars approaching $40 and AW pushing $30, it will have to be something pretty special for me to buy it. When they pass that $20 price range, it spreads my slot dollars pretty thin...and that really sucks!


same here.. I'm interested in the AW's version of Their "Ice-Cream" truck..
right now, they are going for (MIP) $50-ish....PLUS Shipping$$..

since I'm only going to get a couple (1 for itself, & 1 to make a custom Cheech & Chong Movie ((Ice Creams/Nice Dreams)) slot out of)

I can Get a "Looney-Tunes", strip it/repaint it for about $7-ish & reprint decals for about $4-ish...
That $11-sh, plus shipping ($5) = $16.. Add a DASH Chassis for $15-ish (w/ shipping) = $31-ish TOTAL Each...

might use a "Used" Chassis or two, to save a couple of bucks....

like the Dash repop's of the Batmobile & Green Hornet bodies...
just as good, unless you are a "Die-Hard-Original" Collector... 

Just my rambling-thoughts :freak::drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> 1 to make a custom Cheech & Chong Movie


here is an up in smoke pic

made by john peckham


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> here is an up in smoke pic
> 
> made by john peckham


KOOL!!!
"Cheech's" Car "La Bomba" :thumbsup:
is this diecast or slot???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*$$*

While not a fan of the MG+ or even the Mega-G.... at least with the AFX brand the chassis was great- at least I thought so.

SRT FOREVER!

Never like to miss an opportunity to throw that in!

I love the SRT, Turbos (though I need the upgraded trac mags) the Super G+, etc And I'm OK with the Mega-G.
But with AW.... Man, it's the cost of the car and that's JUST for the body as their chassis are JUNK! 
Not trying to start an AFX vs AW thing here but....... the AW chassis range from junk to "tuneable".
If I want those new Charger Police cars- and I do- I have to trade/toss/sell the chassis as I hate them.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

they are slots!

even the car in the background


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

Hobby Lobby still sells AW cars or $19.99. With their 40% off coupon it comes to about $12. I can live with that. If you don't have a store near by, you can order on line.

AWs chassis certainly do have quality issues but I have a few that really scream.

It is hard being a retailer. I tried it about 30 years ago. Discount stores were selling Tycos for just a few cents more than I was getting them wholesale from REH. Makes it difficult to compete.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

The AW chassis I have owned are about 50/50. Half are quick and handle well, and the other half end up as parts. I love their motor magnets, but that is about it.


----------

